# Transrectal Vesiculotomy code anyone?



## mudlark1 (May 5, 2011)

Our urologist is planning a transrectal seminal vesicle aspiration.  I don't find a code for that. The doctor says that the 55600 is close but not the correct approach.  Any ideas to avoid the dreaded unlisted code? Thanks.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 5, 2011)

HI,
My search also ended in 55600 and 55605 for Transrectal Vesiculotomy..

Nalini CPC


----------

